# Hyatt High Sierra - RESULTS



## tahoeJoe (Sep 29, 2012)

The election results are in. I have it on good authority that the winners of the hotly contested HOA Board election are:

1) Mr. James Novack
2) Mr. Steve Dallas
3) Mr. Thomas Chinn

Gentlemen, now you have your work cut out for you. Please try to keep our MFs low; high MFs lead to lower resale values (look at Harborside Atlantis or Manhattan Club) and that leads to more defaults. More defaults lead to even lower values and the cycle continues. So, please work together to find economical solutions to the challenges at HHS.


----------



## MaryH (Oct 1, 2012)

Congrats Steve.


----------



## sgrugs (Oct 6, 2012)

*Need Hyatt Owner's opinions*

I need owner support for a proposed rule change I want to propose to Hyatt.  Is this the right forum to state my proposal and get some feedback from owners?  Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## tahoeJoe (Oct 8, 2012)

*Sure*



sgrugs said:


> I need owner support for a proposed rule change I want to propose to Hyatt.  Is this the right forum to state my proposal and get some feedback from owners?  Any suggestions would be appreciated!



Sure its the right forum. What is your proposed rule change? Is it for High Sierra only or system wide?


----------



## sgrugs (Oct 10, 2012)

this would be system wide and deal just with our interaction with interval international.


----------

